# Making a blade for block plane



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking at making a block plane, but I'm on the fence if I should just buy a blade for it or make my own. I've seen videos of people using old mower blade and such, but I'm not sure what make a steel specifically suitable for this application. I know all are not created equal (e.g. knives). 

Would it completely ruin my efforts to buy something like this and plop it in the block? http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...P&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=30-105319649-2

What "grade" of steel should I look for?

(Sorry, don't know how to tag a word to a link! Anyone wanna fill me in?)


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have a link, but I know in the past others have posted sources of tool steel here. You would probably be looking for either A2 or O1 tool steel. I'm sure others will chime in here with sources.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Just did some research on the A2 and O1 tool steels. Has anyone used both of them, and if so do you even notice a difference between the performance of the two (i.e. how sharp O1 can get vs A2)? If so, is that difference worth the "ease" of sharpening offered by O1?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think you have that backwards. I find O1 harder to sharpen but holds a longer edge where A2 sharpens easier and has to be touched up more often.

I am only human though.

I treated a couple blades yesterday. One is for a Fore Plane / Scrub plane hybrid of sorts. The other for a rounding plane.

They are Starrett brand O2 steel. I buy boxes of "drops" on eBay. Drops are just scraps off of longer bars. I have had really good results but it requires a bit of metal working creativity along the way.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

you know the irons Home depot sells are pretty cheap (i think about $3) and not terrible. And being standard size block plane irons, easily replaced if you decided a better one was in order at a latter time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TaleSspin said:


> Just did some research on the A2 and O1 tool steels. Has anyone used both of them, and if so do you even notice a difference between the performance of the two (i.e. how sharp O1 can get vs A2)? If so, is that difference worth the "ease" of sharpening offered by O1?


This is Lee Valley's description of the difference.

Link to LV replacement blades.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1

"_A2 hold an edge longer than most high-carbon steel blades, but also take more time to sharpen. Choose A2 if edge durability is of primary importance to you.

O1 can be sharpened more quickly than an A2 blade, but they will also dull faster. The chromium content of O1 is less than that of A2 steel (0.5% vs 5%) so they will also rust more rapidly. O1 blades are a good choice for rapid honing, but at a higher frequency._"

I have A2 in some Veritas planes, and also LV replacement blades for some Stanley planes.

I do not have O1 blades to compare.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good thing I been including the "I may be wrong" disclaimer here lately cause I been wrong a lot lately! :laughing: I'm out of form!:yes:

It's likely due to my Neanderthal tempering techniques.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I think you have that backwards. I find O1 harder to sharpen but holds a longer edge where A2 sharpens easier and has to be touched up more often.
> 
> I am only human though.
> 
> ...


That blade on the right looks eerily like the one on the rounding plane you sent me the pcture of today. So this is how you made it ... here I was hoping I could make some of my own special purpose planes, but the blacksmithing thing is way over my level right now.


----------

